# Homemade Transom to Bow Mount Trolling Motor Bracket



## nickwb85 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey guys!

This is my first post so bare with me. In Feb of 2016 I bought my Tracker Grizzly 1754sc with the 60hp Mercury 4stroke. I struggled with drilling holes in my new boat and with limited funds after the down payment couldn't justify the almost $200 difference in troller just because one was made for a transom. So below are pictures of what I did to remedy it to get me out into the stumps of the local lakes where I fish. Please feel free to comment and ask questions!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 5, 2016)

!!! You did such good job with painting it to match that I had to look for a while to even see where the new DIY bracket was. 

Very well done, and better than a couple of brackets that I cobbled together over the years.

richg99


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 5, 2016)

richg99 said:


> !!! You did such good job with painting it to match that I had to look for a while to even see where the new DIY bracket was.
> 
> Very well done, and better than a couple of brackets that I cobbled together over the years.
> 
> richg99





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you!

I knew what I wanted to do but it racked my brain and that's what I came up with. I installed it back in April and it's worked like a champ with the 36lb thrust that's on it and scoots the boat pretty good. 

If you look closely it's got 1/2" rubber washers between the bow and the mount which has proven itself several times when I smacked a big stump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overboard (Dec 5, 2016)

Great idea, nice use of a roller bracket =D> !


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 5, 2016)

overboard said:


> Great idea, nice use of a roller bracket =D> !



Thanks! All the hardware only costed me maybe $40 and it's a much cheaper solution than others I've seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood (Dec 6, 2016)

Very nice =D> May do the same on mine. What did you use or how did you attach it to the bow?


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 6, 2016)

misunderstood said:


> Very nice =D> May do the same on mine. What did you use or how did you attach it to the bow?



As you saw I used a simple 5" roller bracket from academy. trimmed down a block of wood to fit in there snug then used 3" x 1/4" galvanized lag bolts to secure it. 

Once I got that complete I threw my motor on it and marked 4 holes for my bolts. My bolts were 1/4" grade 8 stainless bolts. From top to bottom it went:

Bolt
Stainless fender washer
Bracket
1/2" thick 3/4" around rubber washer
-deck which included 3/4" plywood directly under it
1/2" fender washer 
1/4" lock washer
1/4" stainless nut

I snugged it down fairly tight. Tight enough to where the rubber washers squeezed down creating a good seal but loose enough to allow the bracket to slightly move. That way, the mount not only absorbs any vibrations from the motor but allows a little more give should you stump bump with your troller. 

I've probably made a good 60 trips with it and hit numerous stumps and haven't had any issues out of the bracket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2016)

The only change that I might suggest is to substitute a sandwich of exterior plywood in place of the 2x4. A 2x4 can split if left in the rain too many times. 

Nice job! richg99


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 6, 2016)

richg99 said:


> The only change that I might suggest is to substitute a sandwich of exterior plywood in place of the 2x4. A 2x4 can split if left in the rain too many times.
> 
> Nice job! richg99



I agree, this was just a mock up that turned into a finished product. What I really wanted to do is weld a solid piece of aluminum or galvanized steel in place of the wood. I may do that in the future, as for now it's holding up pretty solid! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 6, 2016)

Actually, I think wood, whether plywood or solid, makes for a much better "grabbing" surface for the clamps. Metal has no "give" and could be too slippery. Just MHO.

regards, richg99


----------



## nickwb85 (Dec 27, 2016)

I agree now as well... my brother and I were fishing on his 14ft and he had a welded metal bracket on the front, we hit a stump and it shifted the motor to the left and i thought that thing was going to fly out of the water!


----------

